# Question re: IDE DVD drive & HDD sharing same IDE cable?



## Jamin43 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a few legacy HDD's laying around - and only one IDE plug on my MOBO - but I need to backup and re-install Windows 7 in the next 2 days.

The problem was when I built my PC - I accidentally ordered an IDE DVD burner in haste and it's using up the IDE cable that I'd normally run to my Legacy HDD.

The IDE cable - has a 2 plug configuration for a Master - Slave Drive - and I was wondering if I could put the HDD in the second plug wired up with the DVD drive in the first plug.

If that's workable - should I configure the second drive as a Master or Slave - 

I may temporarily install Windows 7 in the old drive and cut and paste stuff off my Current Drive - and then re-install everything - or May just move all the old data to the legacy drive.  I'll make that decision later - haven't decided just yet.  

But in the meantime - I need to know if I can share the cable with DVD burner - and is there a reason to configure the Jumper as Slave - or Master - or does it not matter in this particular configuration. ( 1 SATA HDD, 1 IDE HDD, 1 IDE DVD Burner ) with only 1 IDE cable with 2 Plugs and 1x MOBO IDE connection.

Thanks.


----------



## ganzey (Feb 28, 2010)

yes, you can share a cable between a dvd drive and a hdd. i have it set up as the dvd drive is the master, and my hard drive is the slave(only because my ide cable woldnt reach the other way)


----------



## Jamin43 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks

I got it all worked out - everything is working - and I've figured out how to switch between drives to boot of in teh BIOS menu.


----------

